# High idle



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I figured I would post about my high idle problem.

She'll idle anywhere from 1000 to 1300 RPM. Which is pretty dang high for an idle. I'd like it to be around 800 but we have some problems...

I refered to my haynes manual to find a idle screw. Found where it should be but to no avail there was a harness connected to where it should've been. I'm assuming the 87 ECUs controlled the idle. But I could be wrong here.

My BOV is SLIGHTLY open at idle I mean we are talking thousandths of inches here. And closing it make about a 50-100 RPM difference. But it had a high idle before it was even installed...

So like my question seems. How the heck do you change the idle on these. I looked on the side of the idle air control valve and found another screw but it didn't want to move so I figured I would stop and actually find out how this is done.

Thanks all


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

U need to disconnect the idle up harness (grey next to the idle contol srew)
rev engine a few times and adjust idle with the screw. My high idle was caused by my TPS being out of adjustment. So I would check that to.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I'll check it out tomorrow when I'm at my house. So the idle screw is right next to the harness that goes into it?


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

The idle screw is on the side, the intake in in the way, u might want to use a short screw driver, I had a very hard time trying to get to the idle screw...


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

U will see what i mean......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Isnt there a factory cap you have to take off before you adjust it too?


Hey Jake, how soft do you have the bov adjusted? Does your car stall when you depress the clutch? Are you letting the car warm up? Were you messing around with something under the hood and you maybe pulled the throttle cable a little tight? Kinda look around and check stuff out before you adjust it manually. How long has it been doing that?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

As long as a BOV is recirculated, it shouldn't be any problem. It's only recirculating air thats already been measured by the MAF. It's when outside air comes in, or recirced air escapes, that it creates a problem. Stalling at idle and some of the other symptoms, seems to me that indicates another problem. 

Also, the idle should be adjusted by the IAC unit located on the driver side of the intake manifold. If it's not holding the idle where it should be, then it's probably dead. Idle is preset and capped at the factory, if you have to mess with it, then that indicates a problem with other systems.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Isnt there a factory cap you have to take off before you adjust it too?
> 
> 
> Hey Jake, how soft do you have the bov adjusted? Does your car stall when you depress the clutch? Are you letting the car warm up? Were you messing around with something under the hood and you maybe pulled the throttle cable a little tight? Kinda look around and check stuff out before you adjust it manually. How long has it been doing that?



Softness? Hmmm well with the 7 washers I have in there, which is the most I can keep without having my BOV blow off in 2 stages (it goes pssh stops for like .001 seconds then goes the rest of the way) So I've got it about as tight as I can. And no it's been idleing high since I've owned the car. And yes it still idles high when the engine is up to temp. As for the throttle cable I've checked it before. It closes completely.


----------

